# Berita Organisasi KOI's (Koi Owners of Indonesia  Society) > Organisasi & Keanggotaan KOI's >  Newbie nanya ttg membership

## Joie

Hai teman2
Berhubung thread dan postingnya di forum sudah agak lama sejak thn 2010-2011, mohon bantuannya ttg membership ke koi

Jika ingin medapatkan magazine yg dikirimkan ke rumah harusnya langganan membership yg apa dan kemana bayarnya
Apakah membership yg dapet koi id itu juga dapet kiriman koi magazine printed

Terimakasih byk
joie

----------


## edwin

hi om joie,

Menjadi member koi-s selama setahun otomatis dapat majalah 6 edisi kok. 
Coba email ke sini : [email protected]
bisa di email permintaan membernya kesana, nanti akan ditindaklanjuti.
Thanks dan salam kenal...

----------


## Koismagazine

Ya Om Joie benar atas penjelasan dari Om edwin..

Nanti selain dapat KOI-S ID juga dapat kiriman majalah printed ke alamat bapak.
Kami tunggu ya Pak...dan Selamat bergabung...

Trims.
Layla

----------


## ayiek

Mau tanya juga, kalau menjadi pelanggan KOI Magazine (1 tahun atau 2 tahun) apakah juga otomatis akan mendapat KOI-S ID Member?
Terimakasih.

----------


## Joie

terimakasih ya atas bantuannya,
sudah saya email ke [email protected]

----------


## Koismagazine

> Mau tanya juga, kalau menjadi pelanggan KOI Magazine (1 tahun atau 2 tahun) apakah juga otomatis akan mendapat KOI-S ID Member?
> Terimakasih.


Iya Om ayiek akan dapat juga KOI-S ID Member...

----------


## e-koi

karena kesibukan dan untuk sementara vakum di dunia koi, saya juga jadi lupa blm perpanjang keanggotaan, mohon infonya dong

----------


## Koismagazine

Dear Om Eko,

Untuk berlangganan nya sudah habis di bulan Februari 2012 (edisi 20) Om,bila ingin perpanjang bisa segera menghubungi kami.

Trims
Rahma

----------


## ad666

Wah, saya juga udah habis keknya . . ::  . .belum ada yang versi digital ya? saya ada kendala masalah penyimpanan nih. Maklum cuma ngontrak sementara ini.

----------


## Koismagazine

Dear ad666,

Untuk versi digitalnya ada Om,bisa Download versi digitalnya di Samsung Galaxy Tab melalui aplikasi   "eReading" atau smartphone berbasis android lain melalui aplikasi   "Mobaca"

Trims
Rahma

----------


## siunk

bisa di check keangggotaan saya apa sudah expired ? kalo ingin perpanjangan keanggotaan bagaimana prosedurnya... thanks

----------


## Koismagazine

> bisa di check keangggotaan saya apa sudah expired ? kalo ingin perpanjangan keanggotaan bagaimana prosedurnya... thanks


Selamat Pagi,

Untuk langganan majalahnya sudah habis Om di edisi 24 (Jul-Agst 2012).bila ingin perpanjang bisa langsung transfer ke no rek yang telah disediakan.nanti aku PM Om.

Trims
Rahma

----------


## dTp

nyimak terus biar gk kebingungan entr jd member koi-s

----------

